# Tien Pillowball mounts



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was wondering what the pillowball kit consists of. 

Is it all 4 upper mounts? Are the front camber/caster adjustable? Will my Stillen STB still fit and if not will the shigspeed adaptors make the bar work like in proj. 200sx?

Any pics would help.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I was wondering what the pillowball kit consists of.
> 
> Is it all 4 upper mounts? Are the front camber/caster adjustable? Will my Stillen STB still fit and if not will the shigspeed adaptors make the bar work like in proj. 200sx?
> 
> Any pics would help.


All 4 depends on where you buy them. I had to buy the front pair and the rear pair seperatly.

The fronts only have camber adj.

Yes, your bar will fit.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice. Where's a good place to buy the SS coilovers and the mounts?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I was wondering what the pillowball kit consists of.
> 
> Is it all 4 upper mounts? Are the front camber/caster adjustable? Will my Stillen STB still fit and if not will the shigspeed adaptors make the bar work like in proj. 200sx?
> 
> Any pics would help.


Most places sell the pillowball mounts by the pair. The fronts are camber adjustable (not sure about caster) and it does appear that the $tillen STB should bolt on. I'll be able to show you pics and answer all your questions 100% shortly because I am actually getting the Tein SS's with both front and rear upper mounts and I currently have a $tillen STB. We'll see.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

any standard strut bar will work with the pillows because they are mounted on the bottom unlike gc plates.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Most places sell the pillowball mounts by the pair. The fronts are camber adjustable (not sure about caster) and it does appear that the $tillen STB should bolt on. I'll be able to show you pics and answer all your questions 100% shortly because I am actually getting the Tein SS's with both front and rear upper mounts and I currently have a $tillen STB. We'll see.


where u buy them from?


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

I ordered them from a local shop here in seattle. It's run by my cousin along with 2 of his buddies so they gave me a little discount but not much. $1025 for the ss and $145 for the front pillow mounts. Didn't need the rear as I used motivational rears. I think I've seen them cheaper...look around.

gyaaah...didn't see the qoute! :loser:


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

is that the agreed best set up for the basic or ss: tein pillowball up front with motivational rears? i have saved about $900 bucks for my suspension, and that was what i was looking at for the basics im gonna buy. sorry to jack your thread, but...


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

If your a little short on cash, you really don't need the front and rear mounts. You can just buy these later as an upgrade when you do find the extra cash. The tein coilovers are already shortened anyway and will still perform better compared to sleeve type coils with stock shocks. Front mounts are nice because you can adjust your camber. I got mine later on and was just using camber bolts to adjust before that. The pillowballs just look bling! :thumbup:

I'm not saying this is the best setup, I'm just saying that from my experience, these things blow my previous setups away and are the best I've ridden on on a b14.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

god I can't wait for the SS and pillowball mounts. I got motivational rear mounts already, so I'm not sure what I want to do for the rear mounts. I kinda want to keep the old setup in one piece and sell it off that way.

What do you think I could get for my old setup:
AGX shocks, Sportline front, prokit rear and motivational r. mounts.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i may be interested in buying your rear mounts. from what i hear, the motivational rears add an inch of travel, which would make for a smooth ride on shortened struts. let me know. peace- jeff


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> where u buy them from?


I'm buying them off of a good friend who needs $$$ for tuition and other things. If I had a bit more $$$, I'd get his GTiR motor from him too.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

jeffinbham said:


> i may be interested in buying your rear mounts. from what i hear, the motivational rears add an inch of travel, which would make for a smooth ride on shortened struts. let me know. peace- jeff


not selling it...at least not alone. Like I said, the only reason I would take them off my car is so that I can keep the suspension in one piece, removing the mount from the shock means I need to compress the spring, and unscrew the main bolt (which is somewhat rusted), I may as well keep the front and rear in one piece. If you want the rear mounts, you gotta buy my entire current setup.


----------

